# The Levi Effect - anyone going to see this?



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

The Levi Effect

Maybe this should be in the Doping Forum, so move it if needed.

Is anyone going to see this? It's on Oct. 23 (Tues) only. Thoughts?

I'm thinking this movie will have "the Levi effect":


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Couldn't care less.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

No. Doubt I would have attended before reading the affidavit. Certainly won't bother now.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes. Its playing really close and a bunch of teammates are going. Plus I'll bring rotten vegetables.


----------



## eekase (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep, going for the heck of it. The theater is walking distance from our house, the wife is out of town on business, it will kill some time.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Personally I will not go and put money in the pockets of a person who knowingly broke the rules to win. I cheated on my second grade test, and the consequences were dire for me. Why are we supporting these folks with hard earned money? Are we proving the old adage "Crime doesn't pay" to be false, and instead it should read "Crime Does Pay!"


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Even before the controversy, I can't see why they'd make a film about him.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Yep, I'm still a fan of cycling. So I'm going.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

I am tired of sports heroes trying so hard to be real heroes. Especially when their professional behavior is so dodgy and corrupt. Reeks of self-gratifying bu11sh!t designed to distract. 

Oh wait, Levi said he "was forced [or something close]" to make the decisions he did. But then takes responsibility, then undercuts his own responsibility, again. Just own it, dude - then ask for forgiveness. I'm sick of this sanctimonious pretense that anything other than personal choice put him on the path he ended up on. 

Back to my original point, discretion is the better part of valor. If a star wants to waste my time telling me about all the things they have done for humanity (instead of doing some more), they are not going to gain my respect, especially when the timing is seemingly so clearly linked to a PR move, not to mention, much too referential to the media usage of another disgraced "hero".


----------



## brady1 (Aug 18, 2011)

champamoore said:


> I am tired of sports heroes trying so hard to be real heroes. Especially when their professional behavior is so dodgy and corrupt. Reeks of self-gratifying bu11sh!t designed to distract.
> 
> Oh wait, Levi said he "was forced [or something close]" to make the decisions he did. But then takes responsibility, then undercuts his own responsibility, again. Just own it, dude - then ask for forgiveness. I'm sick of this sanctimonious pretense that anything other than personal choice put him on the path he ended up on.
> 
> Back to my original point, discretion is the better part of valor. If a star wants to waste my time telling me about all the things they have done for humanity (instead of doing some more), they are not going to gain my respect, especially when the timing is seemingly so clearly linked to a PR move, not to mention, much too referential to the media usage of another disgraced "hero".


Exactly.

Let's not forget he was also forced (or something close) to testify. I don't believe he would have ever come clean had it not been for the investigation.

_"...but some, like Tyler Hamilton and Levi Leipheimer, opened up only when a subpoena for a grand jury compelled them to." _

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/21/s...one-rider-at-a-time.html?pagewanted=all&_r=2&


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm already experiencing the _Levi Effect_. 

In fact, I taking keopectate hoping that it will go away.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

I wonder how much time they'll spend covering his doping history?


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

I think it would only be fair to pirate the movie instead of seeing it in the theater.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

superjesus said:


> I think it would only be fair to pirate the move instead of seeing it in the theater.


Serious LOL.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

superjesus said:


> I think it would only be fair to pirate the move instead of seeing it in the theater.


:thumbsup:


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I understand that he does cover the subject of doping, but I don't know to what extent. I am not going to see it.


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

superjesus said:


> I think it would only be fair to pirate the move instead of seeing it in the theater.


That is some funny stuff there!


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

+1 I have my tickets. Can't wait. 



Dank said:


> Yep, I'm still a fan of cycling. So I'm going.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

No nope meh


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

A bunchy of riders from my team are going to see it tonight. I have other plans.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Local Hero said:


> A bunchy of riders from my team are going to see it tonight. I have other plans.


Let us know what they think. I am interested to find out if he discussed doping and what is next for him.


----------



## Todman007 (Jul 16, 2006)

Just my humble opinion, but maybe these folks involved in the Film(about fallen "hero") should take any proceeds and donate the money to charity. Wouldn't any profits be ill gotten gains even if this is a creative endeavor for the producer? Just say'en.

Better yet, those that were planning to go could spend their money on a worthy cause not related to this topic.


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just got back from the showing. It was pretty good. I'm glad I went to see it. He was pretty upfront about his doping past.


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

Just saw it, good times.

To the haters: Get a life.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

I had low expectations and it really failed to meet even those. It basically side steps any genuine doping talk. It was exceedingly boring he's really just not that interesting of a guy. Overall, pretty shameful effort. I decided to hold my nose and go as I have been prevented from riding for 2 weeks due to crash injuries and needed to get out and at least have a beer with my team mates and cycling friends. Consensus was it was weak.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

It was like a 2 hour long NBC-olympics human interest piece.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Pittsburgh 7 people, looked to be all non-serious cyclists. I enjoyed it.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

phoehn9111 said:


> Pittsburgh 7 people, looked to be all non-serious cyclists. I enjoyed it.


7 people in the whole theater? How many showings were there? I assume there were lots of good shots of his wife.


----------



## lego2304 (Oct 19, 2012)

Saw it at Potomac Yards in Alexandria, Va. There were about 8 or 9 in the whole theater. Was expecting more, but it was playing at two other nearby theaters so that may account for poor turnout there. Wasn't the greatest docu/marketing/cycling flick, but not bad. I would like to do the Gran Fondo in Ca. and now know about Patrick Dempsey's challenge in Maine. Tommy D. was hysterical on the panel discussion.

It was pretty well rounded - early years, winning, doping, Gran Fondo. Agree with others that it could have been a little more detailed for those who would want to see it for the focus/marketing of the Gran Fondo - big ride. I think it is great to have a 7,500 bike ride.

Yes, he doped. He admitted it. Apparently told the "authority" when he started and when he stopped. His results for that period vacated. I take him at his word, since the doping was better then the testing. I disagree that he and others should serve a suspension for admitting cheating in the past when they were not caught. Does not make the cheating right or justified though. Others have admitted cheating/doping but have not had wins vacated or banned for life - Bjarne Riis for example.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

hipo_p51 said:


> Just saw it, good times.
> 
> To the haters: Get a life.


do you like cinammon chiclet? thx for the feedback. i might just go see it now.


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was also surprised at the lack of attendance. I saw it in Portland, and not counting my family, there were only 10 others there.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

tnvol123 said:


> I was also surprised at the lack of attendance. I saw it in Portland, and not counting my family, there were only 10 others there.


I was waiting for the DVD but now I'll just wait on YouTube.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

tnvol123 said:


> I was also surprised at the lack of attendance. I saw it in Portland, and not counting my family, there were only 10 others there.


Clearly, they should have put a bird on it.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

i hope he lost lots of money making this farce.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

thirstyman said:


> i hope he lost lots of money making this farce.


Did Levi personally finance the film?


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

superjesus said:


> Did Levi personally finance the film?


I really don't know but this is nothing but a vanity film so I doubt anyone else would put their money up for this. 

By the way, there were 17 people in the theater where I saw it.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

superjesus said:


> I think it would only be fair to pirate the move instead of seeing it in the theater.


I lol'd.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

A coworker and I went to see it in one of the three theaters showing it in the metro-Milwaukee area.There were no more than 20 people there. After waiting in our seatsfor nearly 30 minutes, we learned that the theater never got the download when it was sent on October 15th. Blank DVD! Grrr...

Oh well, at least we got 2 free tickets for each one bought, for any movie of our choice in the future. And the refunded the $16 I spent on popcorn and sodas.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

marathon marke said:


> A coworker and I went to see it in one of the three theaters showing it in the metro-Milwaukee area.There were no more than 20 people there. After waiting in our seatsfor nearly 30 minutes, we learned that the theater never got the download when it was sent on October 15th. Blank DVD! Grrr...
> 
> Oh well, at least we got 2 free tickets for each one bought, for any movie of our choice in the future. And the refunded the $16 I spent on popcorn and sodas.


Jesus $16 for popcorn and sodas?? What's a bag of popcorrn at Costco? $1? and a soda, is what $.50/can? That's why I refuse to set foot in theaters.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> Jesus $16 for popcorn and sodas?? What's a bag of popcorrn at Costco? $1? and a soda, is what $.50/can? That's why I refuse to set foot in theaters.


*LOL* I *KNEW* someone had to comment on that! Hey, my buddy was paying for the tickets. He got there early and bought both of ours, and we hadn't had any supper yet, so I was more than happy to pick up the tab for "supper". The popcorn and the sodas were all you could consume. So....in the end, we stuffed ourselves for 30 minutes with *FREE* popcorn! 

Come on now, be realistic. Where can you find a theater that sells popcorn for $1 and soda for $.50? See, this is why I usually stay at home and watch movies...I make my own REAL-BUTTERED popcorn for pennies.


----------



## thirstyman (May 6, 2007)

marathon marke said:


> A coworker and I went to see it in one of the three theaters showing it in the metro-Milwaukee area.There were no more than 20 people there. After waiting in our seatsfor nearly 30 minutes, we learned that the theater never got the download when it was sent on October 15th. Blank DVD! Grrr...
> 
> Oh well, at least we got 2 free tickets for each one bought, for any movie of our choice in the future. And the refunded the $16 I spent on popcorn and sodas.


Nearly the same thing happened in a NY metro area cinema. Instead though we missed a large chunk of the beginning of the film. Not sure how much but we sat through previews and the beginning of another popular action film before they could get Levi's film up and running 50 minutes late ---already in progress.


----------



## 67caddy (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm not about to go to a theater and pay money to hear someone talk about why they cheated. I like Levi. If they want to put something together for ESPN or NBC Sports, great, I'ld watch it. But to pay good money for this? Nope.


----------

